# SQL Abfrage (NULL Werte ausgeben)



## superjoe (1. August 2005)

Hallo Freunde der Abfragen,
ich hätte da ein kleines Abfrage Problem.

Ich hab zwei Tabellen,
Tabelle h, hier stehen Namen drin und
Tabelle t, hier stehen Telefonnummern, eMail Adressen u.s.w drin.

Jetzt würde ich gerne in einer Abfrage
Nachnamen, Vornamen, Tel, eMail, Mobil ausgeben.

Problem ist allerdings das wenn einer z.B keine eMail
hat dieser auch nicht im Ergebniss der Abfrage erscheint.

Ist soweit auch ganz logisch, aber wie könnte ich das lösen?

Allgemeines:
Ich mache die Abragen über Access angebunden über ODBC
an eine Centura SQL DB.
Die Tabellen, Inhalte und Struktur sind nicht von mir sondern
ich muss halt damit leben.


----------



## Blubbfisch (1. August 2005)

und was willst du jetzt anstatt der nicht vorhandenen e-mail adresse ausgeben?


----------



## heddesheimer (1. August 2005)

Was du brauchst ist ein sogenannter LEFT JOIN:

http://www.heddesheimer.de/coaching/left_join.html

Gruß

Marian


----------



## superjoe (1. August 2005)

...danke für eure schnelle Hilfe!


----------

